# Resetting a Boshart Pressure Switch with NO lever, HELP?



## crapbathroom (Dec 31, 2008)

Our barn well pump stopped working today, new system, just installed about a month ago, submersible frost-free, drains back into the well when turned off so the pipes don't freeze. It has a Boshart Industries Pressure Switch on it that DOES NOT have a reset lever (I am to understand, some don't). PSI on the meter reads ZERO. We've had 3 major power outages this past week, one over 18 hours. My guess is that the pressure switch did it's job and turned it off, however I don't know how to reset it as it hasn't got a lever.

Boshart Industries "says," that you remove the cover with the power on, and you reset it using the instructions in the cover, 1) is this safe, and 2) has anyone done this?


----------

